# So, what are you doing in school today?



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Today we had a Victorian tea party at co-op. Not my "cup-of-tea" (excuse the pun), but the kids loved it. They had a lady in to teach Victorian manners. We all brought finger foods and china tea cups. The boys had to escort the girls to their seats (and we MORTIFIED by the experience)! Still, it was an interesting window into a period of time. I much preferred the co-ops where we were studying westward expansion and so we ate buffalo chili that somebody cooked over a fire or we studied the plains Indians and got to make Teepees and etc...


Anyway, what did you all do in school today? Let's inspire each other to finish well!
CIndyc.


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

I had big plans to catch up in language arts today...but I have pukie kid.:Bawling: It's the wee one, (she's 3) and if I can get her to take a nap, I'll work with the older two while I'm not waiting on her. Poor kid.

My girls would have loved that tea-party! We'll have to do a tea party when we get to that time..

Currently, we're reading the little house series, so we're considering a trip to Columbia State Park, here in CA. Maybe in a couple of weeks after we finish book 2.


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

So far, so good...

Today we studied New Zealand. We made a clay map of the country; learned about the various animals and drew a few of them too. We ate some simple New Zealand food (banana sandwiches and plenty of kiwi). We read about 2 groups of people there who do not have the Bible in their language. 

Now math... that's a whole 'nother subject! :lookout: We're struggling to get through the end of that. 

~Ashley


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

Heaven help me (no, really) when it comes to math. I know they dont like doing it, but I really cant stand teaching it either. I take that back. I used to enjoy it. Coming up on the end of the year, I'm running out of motivation.:nono:

Times like this I wish we didnt have a charter program. There's a bit of pressure on us right now...


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing. Friday we don't do school, I do my in town errands. The kids play & clean house for me, my neighbor keeps an eye on them. 

Yesterday we went shopping for the twins math course (Math in Every Day Use). They had to comparison shop five different grocery items in three different stores, after checking the newspaper (which we don't get, so had to go find) for sales. As we live 25 miles from a store, this meant the day was spent driving & shopping, and I still had to do errands today, too.

It was funny though, they were talking to their cousin in ps. They thought it was funny to see her face when they said shopping was their school for the day.


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

We start again on Monday! They had Art class on Friday and got to play with their friends afterwards.... but we start our new year on Monday morning and I am SOOOOO ready for them to start back up. You KNOW it's bad when they start saying they are ready to start with their school work again  I think it's the new shiny books.


----------



## Ravin (Apr 12, 2008)

Today we got a late start because DD decided to take 20 min. to take her medication (antibiotics for an infected cut on her heel. What can I say, she likes to go barefoot, including in the backyard).

As the first day of the week, I read her a new fable (we read the same one every day for a week, by which time she can tell the salient points of the story back to me), and having memorized the previous one she got a new Havamal verse tied to the fable's moral to memorize. Then she did a workbook page on the letter "G" and practiced writing it. I had to go pick up the kids I babysit 4 mornings/week, so we'll finish lessons some time later by reading a chapter from Winnie-the-Pooh (We're starting The House at Pooh Corner today), and if DD wishes I'll play the psaltery a bit for her, or she'll bring out her sewing sampler and practice a few stitches. We have to go to the pediatrician again today, so we might not get that much done.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Let's see......

On Monday, we gardened
On Tuesday, we gardened
Today, we gardened

Does that count? 

Well, in the midst of it all, they learn.........

measuring ("Mama, how far apart do I plant the peas?").......Discuss

natural science ("Mama, there's a bluebird - do you think it will use our box?")....Discuss

etc.

It's very difficult to sit inside at the table to do "school work" while the blue skies & breezes are beckoning!
It's almost time to put the furniture on the deck & go out there to read, etc.

I LOVE SPRING!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Ravin said:


> ..............she got a new Havamal verse tied to the fable's moral to memorize. ............and if DD wishes I'll play the psaltery a bit for her


Well, I love to learn new things!

Could you help? 

I'm not sure what the Havamal is.........
a religious text? or a poem?

Also, what do you mean by "play the psaltery"?
I'm thinking it must be an instrument similar to a dulcimer?
Do you play with your fingers? or hammers?

THANKS!!


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Today none....DD turns 15! Ahhh! I'm not freaking out about my baby driving! Eeek!


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Ravin said:


> . . . and if DD wishes I'll play the psaltery a bit for her, . . .


I love the psaltery and have been thinking of getting one and learning to play. Any suggestions? The prices sure are varied and there are different kinds. I've only heard one played a couple of times. I hope you'll tell more about them and how you suggest learning.

Thanks,

Jenny
Frontier Freedom


----------



## MorningGlory (Feb 20, 2008)

We are doing nothing. We haven't for the whole week. The child is sick, and has been bedridden all week, and we are going on vacation to Orlando in the morning for a week. 

We are, however, going to Kennedy Space Center while we are there, so I'm counting that as school. FIELD TRIP!!!!:banana02:


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

We've battled a cold all week, so we've got some make-up work to do. Fractions are going to be introduced today...a lesson on the role of the early Christian church...and language arts review. I hope to finish Little House on the Prairie today and start Farmer Boy. 

The middle child has a skirt to finish for a sewing contest tomorrow and 2 loaves of bread to bake for the baking contest. (one for display, one for taste testing). 

Did I mention I have to seriously clean house today too?


----------



## Ravin (Apr 12, 2008)

The Havamal is part of the Poetic Edda. It's sort of an Old Norse set of proverbs.

Right now DD is learning verse 42: 

A man should be loyal through life to friends,
And return gift for gift,
Laugh when they laugh,
But with lies repay
A false foe who lies.

The psaltery is a stringed instrument that is played with a bow. It's really easy to play, I have a little thing that goes around the studs for the strings to say what notes they are. A rudimentary ability to read music (such as I have from 2 years of childhood piano lessons) and a little patience is about all it takes to learn. I'm sure I'll get the hang of it one of these years.

I have to have someone tune it for me, because I have a lousy ear. DD also prefers I not sing along to anything I play. Music lessons for her are something I will likely farm out in first or second grade.

DH got mine from Unicorn Strings. They work the ren faire down here, a lot of others as well. There's a calendar on their website, as well as an online store.

We've been trying to get out and enjoy the weather while it remains reasonable. It's looking like we'll hit triple digits early this year. The olive trees in the front yard have blossomed, making it rather important we keep the house shut even at night, so we're already running the A/C. Even so allergies are keeping DH and I both a bit under the weather.


----------

